# Info Needed On Outback 268Rl



## Hart (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello, we are prospective buyers of a 2010 Outback 268RL. Currently have an 09 Heartland comparable unit that is not rear living which husband would like. Concerns regarding storage...where does everyone store food items since there is no pantry? Also, storage for tee shirts, jeans, etc. Is there a ceiling vent in the bedrm? Can you access the bathrm with the slide in? Would like comments on Keystone's customer service.

Thanks for any information!!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Good morning Hart,
If you go to the forum page of this site and go down to misc sites to the Keystone Company site, you can pull up the floorplans of all the TT. Then pull up the snapshot of the 268rl to look at a couple of pics. It looks like the slide clears the bathroom in the pic. Good luck on your search for a TT, but most of all WELCOME TO THIS SITE and enjoy the company.
Rob


----------

